# Sage Art: Fuuton - Chou Oodama Rasenshuriken vs Madara's Susanoo army



## ueharakk (Dec 16, 2013)

Scenario:
After seeing the gokage getting overwhelmed by *the susanoo army,* SM Naruto climbs on top of the meteor and preps *this nuke.*  naruto throws it, the susanoos charge and the attack detonates right in the middle of the pack of susanoos.

Restrictions:
the clones can't absorb the blast and can't run away from it.


Can SM Naruto replicate oonoki's feat of defeating all the Susanoos with one massive attack?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 16, 2013)

That shit would take out even Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## kaminogan (Dec 16, 2013)

if a regular base ball sized rasengan becomes people sized with sage energy, than a rasenshuriken which is already people sized would become building sized,

the expansion would then be skyscraper sized, 

according to the scen it won't hit any susanoo dead on, so the only thing they have to worry about is the wind needle's, 

so it would do considerable damage, probably killing every susanoo but the madaras would be unharmed,

then again the rasenshuriken might be so large that as it envelops the susanoo it will reach from beneath it, killing the madaras,


----------



## Psp123789 (Dec 16, 2013)

The explosion would be so large that it would destroy all of the susanos and kill most of the Madaras if not all of them.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 16, 2013)

It wipes the sasunoos off the face of the earth


----------



## kaminogan (Dec 16, 2013)

rasenshuriken does not explode, it expands and rotates while you are inside it, and the futon needles attack you from all sides,

if it did explode it would do less than damage since the needles would disperse away from the target as well as the RS itself, not to mention it wouldnt last as long,


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 16, 2013)

It will obliterate the susanoo army


----------



## adeshina365 (Dec 16, 2013)

The blast radius didn't really seem all that large (relatively speaking):



Jak N Blak said:


> That shit would take out even Perfect Susanoo.


Boy I hope you're joking.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2013)

Considering the Mokuryu's protection (ironically) stopped that Rasen-Shuriken from turning Madara into dust, I'm pretty sure it won't destroy legged Susano'o unless you accept that it would also destroy BM Naruto's cloak.



adeshina365 said:


> Boy I hope you're joking.



Ignore him when it comes to anything regarding Naruto and/or Kurama.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 16, 2013)

FRS is known for cutting through Juubi's Tails and shit.

Perfect Susanoo is child's play compared to that my brothers.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 16, 2013)

Master Sephiroth said:


> Considering the Mokuryu's protection (ironically) stopped that Rasen-Shuriken from turning Madara into dust,


It didn't protect him from turning into dust, it's logically impossible for it to have protected him as it doesn't completely surround his body while the wind sphere does.  hashirama's largest mokuryu were busted by a bijuudama's mere traveling force which is something less powerful than a FRS's travelling force.  Those mokuryuu would have offered no protection.



Master Sephiroth said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't destroy legged Susano'o unless you accept that it would also destroy BM Naruto's cloak.


Why does destroying legged susanoo mean you destroy naruto's BM cloak?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 16, 2013)

LMAO what damaging feats does Chou Oodama Rasenshurken have? Last I recall it failed to take out Madara, or visually scratch him for that matter.

The only claim to fame the jutsu has is the blast radius, which isn't much to go off of.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 16, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> LMAO what damaging feats does Chou Oodama Rasenshurken have? Last I recall it failed to take out Madara, or visually scratch him for that matter.
> 
> The only claim to fame the jutsu has is the blast radius, which isn't much to go off of.




How strong do you think it is.

Just curious.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> It didn't protect him from turning into dust, it's logically impossible for it to have protected him as it doesn't completely surround his body while the wind sphere does.  hashirama's largest mokuryu were busted by a bijuudama's mere traveling force which is something less powerful than a FRS's travelling force.  Those mokuryuu would have offered no protection.



I was offering up an explanation as to why Senpo COFRS didn't beat him, but if you're saying this, that means that it won't do anything to Madara with Susano'o. It was outright stated that they weren't able to defeat Madara with the Jutsu, but it allowed Hashi to immobilize him. Which means that he wasn't destroyed by the Jutsu.




> Why does destroying legged susanoo mean you destroy naruto's BM cloak?



If Madara's legged Susano'o is even close to Sasuke's in durability, then that puts its durability roughly around BM cloak's, based on the attack that was given to both CS Legged Susano'o and BSM Cloak by Juubito. Sasuke and Naruto sustained about the same amount of damage. Assuming the CS ≤ SM in power up, Sasuke's Legged Susano'o should be roughly the same durability as BM cloak without Sage Mode.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 17, 2013)

Master Sephiroth said:


> I was offering up an explanation as to why Senpo COFRS didn't beat him, but if you're saying this, *that means that it won't do anything to Madara with Susano'o.* It was outright stated that they weren't able to defeat Madara with the Jutsu, but it allowed Hashi to immobilize him. Which means that he wasn't destroyed by the Jutsu.


Why would the bolded be what I'd have to conclude from the earlier points I've made?  Madara could have taken the attack for a very brief moment and then absorbed his way out of the rest of it once the dragons took enough damage.  The breif damage he took from the attack would have hindered his mobility enough for hashirama to get his hates on him and be little enough for him to have visually recovered from it offpanel.





Master Sephiroth said:


> If Madara's legged Susano'o is even close to Sasuke's in durability, then that puts its durability roughly around BM cloak's, based on the attack that was given to both CS Legged Susano'o and BSM Cloak by Juubito. Sasuke and Naruto sustained about the same amount of damage. Assuming the CS ≤ SM in power up, Sasuke's Legged Susano'o should be roughly the same durability as BM cloak without Sage Mode.



1) Sasuke's legged susanoo was bijuu sized, the clones weren't
2) Sasuke's legged susanoo had armor, clones didn't
3/4) Either Sasuke was using the kyuubi's chakra to power his legged susanoo or his susanoo is just of a way higher quality than Madara's clones considering *Sasuke's does this* while *Madara's clones do this.*

the susanoos that the clones used seemed comparable to the one *madara used in the last chapter.* which got destroyed by 9 tail slaps...


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Why would the bolded be what I'd have to conclude from the earlier points I've made?  Madara could have taken the attack for a very brief moment and then absorbed his way out of the rest of it once the dragons took enough damage.  The breif damage he took from the attack would have hindered his mobility enough for hashirama to get his hates on him and be little enough for him to have visually recovered from it offpanel.



This is true. We may never know exactly how Madara survived it. 



> 1) Sasuke's legged susanoo was bijuu sized, the clones weren't
> 2) Sasuke's legged susanoo had armor, clones didn't
> 3/4) Either Sasuke was using the kyuubi's chakra to power his legged susanoo or his susanoo is just of a way higher quality than Madara's clones considering *Sasuke's does this* while *Madara's clones do this.*
> 
> the susanoos that the clones used seemed comparable to the one *madara used in the last chapter.* which got destroyed by 9 tail slaps...



Yeah, okay. So then that level of Susano'o is probably one stage below what Sasuke's is, especially if one has the armor and the other doesn't. 

So we gotta figure what does more damage between 9 tail swipes and S COFRS. Most likely the latter. By how much? No idea, it's only been used once so far.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 17, 2013)

Rocky said:


> How strong do you think it is.
> 
> Just curious.



Not sure.

There's literally nothing to measure the power of the jutsu other than it's detonation radius.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 17, 2013)

It failed to destroy a defenseless man. How can it hope to obliterate 25 V3 legged Susanos?

I agree with the above poster for now, the actual power has yet to be gauged, and considering a half-assed PS arguably already survived a bijuudama and an armored one only broke in a single area after hits from the Buddha Statue and the final explosion of several dozen Bijuudama, there's no way this attack destroys it feat-wise. 

As for the "Armored" -_- V3 Susano, it tanked the Juubi explosion. The "unarmored" V3 Susanos tanked several hits from Tsunade and everything the kages through at it save Jinton. There are inconsistencies in all of these attacks power-wise (Kyuubi cloaks also tanked the Juubi explosion but were ass-raped by unarmed Madara), but I'm not willing to suggest something destroying that many Susanos without required feats.


----------



## richard lewis (Dec 17, 2013)

Master Sephiroth said:


> Considering the Mokuryu's protection (ironically) stopped that Rasen-Shuriken from turning Madara into dust, I'm pretty sure it won't destroy legged Susano'o unless you accept that it would also destroy BM Naruto's cloak.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him when it comes to anything regarding Naruto and/or Kurama.



well considering madara's legged susanno was completely destroyed by some tail swipes I think FRS could manage.

how many susanoo's get destroyed is gunna depend on the blast radius. I think it could probably destroy like 4-5 of them at best.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2013)

adeshina365 said:


> The blast radius didn't really seem all that large (relatively speaking):



Boy I hope you're joking.


----------



## adeshina365 (Dec 17, 2013)

The World said:


> Boy I hope you're joking.


The Susanoo would have to be pretty close together to all get hit at once.


----------



## naeluzamaki (Dec 21, 2013)

Look two chapters back that giant crater madara and hashi standing in was made by cdfrs


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 21, 2013)

Naruto'd be glad if it could take 5, but I doubt it.


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 21, 2013)

Nardo ain't killing all of them. He'll at least be able to destroy 5 or 6 of them, but the rest tank it


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 21, 2013)

RedChidori said:


> Nardo ain't killing all of them. He'll at least be able to destroy 5 or 6 of them, but the rest tank it



Why exactly would five or six be destroyed, but the rest survive? 

They don't exactly having varying levels of durability, you know.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 22, 2013)

For people talking about the blast radius:

oneshot him instead
oneshot him instead

You can see the crater from where the FRS impacted and blast radius


Also as for damage, it doesn't cut anything physically, it cuts chakra so it wouldn't effect Madara that much as he is an ET and his chakra network just regens.


It would get through Susanoo, I believe. And if it was Moku clones then FRS destroys them.

If 1 is killed, all of them are killed. Its an attack that has a constant large area of effect.

That like having a matchup of 100konohamarus vs Jyuubi laser. And Konohamarus must charge in head on and can't dodge or defend against the attack, and you say 99 die, but 1 lives....no they all die. Just like in this scenario.


----------

